# Predator flounder gigging



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Pretty cool video, thought you guys might like it.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

heck yes!!!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Great video,,


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

i like ..lol


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

Very cool video!!!!!!
Makes me want to start gigging.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

That was pretty cool....thanks man....lol.:thumbup:


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Dang....is it September yet!!!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That was a pretty sweet video.


----------



## Young Guns (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Cool video!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice video! :thumbsup:


----------



## riverhunter (Oct 10, 2009)

awesome video!!!


----------

